# New Zealand goes biometric



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Extending the use of biometrics will strengthen New Zealand’s border security and enable Immigration New Zealand (INZ) to speed up visa application processing, says Immigration Minister Jonathan Coleman. ‘Biometrics provides better tools which allow Immigration to confirm an individual’s identity and protect New Zealand’s border,’ he explained. INZ now has the ability to store photos [...]

Click to read the full news article: New Zealand goes biometric...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

